# Jenn Air grease trap



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

The grease trap on my 15 year old Jenn air is clogged. The grease from cooking steaks stays in the bottom of the pan and doesn't go into the cup beside the oven. I ran the oven on a clean cycle thinking it would get the entire stove warm enough to unclog the lines. Although the grease in the cooktop turned to liquid, it never did flow down into the cup. Is there anything I can put down the lines, or am I going to need to replace the line to get it working again?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It has been a good while since I have done much with a Jenneair unit, can you raise the top up? Most of the units can be raised up to access the underside to work on the elements and things. You should be able to run something through the openings to unstop the grease.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a guess.
Some Simple Green dropped into the hole with a turkey baster, let it sit, then clean with a test tube cleaning brush.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that will be a hard task as that tube is kinda long and has a few turns in it. Best bet would be to get a stiff wire like a coat hanger and slowly work it down the tube if you can apply a little heat at the opening with a hair dryer or something it should help. Keep working at it and you should be able to get through it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

On my old Jenn-Air, circa 1986, was plastic. The tube on my newer unit, circa 2005, is also plastic. Both of these ran in a "curvy" pattern, so a coat hanger may not work. I also had the problem of these tubes getting stopped up on the old unit. I used very hot water, from a boiler on the stove, and a turkey baster to shoot the hot water into the tube until it cleared the tube out. After that I tried to remember (hah, hah) to keep these tubes cleaned out.


----------

